# Browser-Hijacking wird Legal!



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

planetopia.de schrieb:
			
		

> Browser-Hijacking - Der neueste Nepp im Internet
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hilfe, meine Startseite ist entführt! Millionen Internet-Nutzer sind zur Zeit genervt: Statt der eingestellten Startseite erscheint immer wieder eine neue unbekannte Suchseite und in den Favoriten des Internet-Explorers tauchen Porno-Seiten auf, die sie niemals angeklickt haben. Die Einstellungen rückgängig machen? Fehlanzeige! „Browser-Hijacking“ nennen Experten das Phänomen, bei dem sich ein Tool wie ein Parasit auf dem Rechner einnistet und den Explorer durcheinanderwirbelt. Doch was steckt dahinter?
> PLANETOPIA-Computerexperte Peter Huth erklärt, warum so vielen Usern die Startseite regelrecht „geklaut“ wird und was Sie dagegen tun können.


Quelle: planetopia.de

Als deutsches Beispiel durfte ich mir Plugin.exe aus der Schmiede der Universal Boards GmbH anschauen (also das Tool von Marios Free-Sex-Seite)!
Planetopia hat auch schön die Lizenz-Bedingungen gezeigt (Ausschnitte):
Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass nach Installation des Tools bestimmte Seiten wie z.B. google.de nicht mehr direkt aufrufbar sind. (so Ähnlich)

Wie dann auch gezeigt wurde, kam unter www.google.de nicht Google, sondern eine Andere ''Suchmaschine'', auf der jedes Suchergebniss auf den allseits beliebten GN Dialer verwies.
Jetzt wird dieser Trojaner sogar gratis zur verfügung gestellt.
zitat von:
http://www.gratis-sex.ag/plugin/index.php



> plugin.exe
> 
> Die Revolution der Online-Werbung
> 
> ...



Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben dagegen vorzugehen, oder?


----------



## News (19 Juli 2004)

> Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben dagegen vorzugehen, oder?



Wie wäre es mit dem (Neben-)aspekt des Jugendschutzes?
Ich kann beim "gratis-sex" nirgends eine Altersverifikation finden...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

Die Seite hat leider ein AVS


----------



## News (20 Juli 2004)

> Die Seite hat leider ein AVS



Und welches...?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

Die Nummer des Personalausweises wird verlangt


----------



## Heiko (20 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer des Personalausweises wird verlangt


*BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## IM (25 Juli 2004)

Frage an Heiko:

Was ist an der Altersverifikation durch einen Personalausweis so lustig ?
Bist du der Meinung dies ist nicht ausreichend ?

Welche Meinung haben Systeme wie "ueber18.de" ?

Es soll ja sogar Gerichtsentscheidungen PRO "Perso-Routine" geben !

Informiere ich doch einfach mal.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2004)

Ich halte eine Altersverifikation über eine Perso-Nummer für schlicht lächerlich.
Das hat ungefähr die Qualität von "Klicken Sie *hier*, wenn Sie wirklich 18 sind. Bitte lügen Sie nicht."
Ich kenne die Urteile und die Gutachten über das angesprochene AVS. Das ändert aber nix an meiner Meinung, dass das hirnrissig ist. Zum Glück gibts ja Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## dotshead (25 Juli 2004)

Also ich finde, ein internationales Internet widerspricht der KJM. Alle Domains ausser .de sollten von Deutschland aus gefiltert werden. So kommt kein Jugendlicher mit erotischen Angeboten im Internet in Berührung. Die Diskussion um AVS im Internet ist  mehr als lächerlich, beweisst Sie doch nur, dass deutsche Politiker und Richter (Staatsanwälte) keine Ahnung vom Internet haben.
IMHO kann die Perso-Routine nur die Aufgabe haben Jugendliche vor der unmittelbaren Konfrontation mit erotischen Inhalten zu schützen. Heute liegt das Durchschnittsalter bei Jugendlichen beim ersten Geschlechtsverkehr bei ca. 15 Jahren, klar auch das diese Mittel und Wege finden die Perso-Routine zu umgehen. Aber ist es deswegen rechtens?


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (26 Juli 2004)

Jugendschutz im Internet ist sowieso so ein Thema,

Mal eine Auswahl:
-> was für die einen Jugendschutz ist für die anderen Zensur.
-> Die Eltern sind für den Jugendschutz verantwortlich, alse ander ist Bevormundung.
-> Manche Staatsanwälte halten nur die Persönliche, visuelle Kontrolle zum Zeitpunkt des Zugriffes auf die P. für Zulässig
-> Dann gibt es die Meinung das der Jugendschutz bei 6 Jahren im Internet beginnen sollte, dem zu folge währen auch so Seiten wie RTL oder T-Online fällig für ein AVS
-> Das ist ein Vorwand, um Unliebsame Meinungen, Ansichten und berichte aus dem Internet zu filtern
-> Eine Aussage eines Gerichts gibt es, das die Personalausweis-Nr.-Prüfung genügt, Begründung (Sinngem.): "Mann könne sich nicht hinstelle und sagen das AVS genüge nicht, aber nicht vorgeben, was denn genügen würde."
-> Dann gibt es Menschen für die selbst Aufklärungsseiten a la 6 Klasse Biountericht schwerste Pornographie ist und am liebsten deshalb auf jedem PC eine Überwachungseinrichtung einbauen wollen, weil ja die Lieben Eltern ihren Kindern nur Pornos zeigen und "Man(n)" ja aus keine anderen Grund ins Internet geht.
-> Dann gäbe es da noch die Auffassung, das vor Jugentlichen selbst die Tatsache, das es Einschränkungen für Sie gibt, zu verheimlichen ist. Deshalb gibt es ja keine Veröffentlichung der entsprechenden Seiten an Privatpersonen mehr.

(Überlegung: wenn Jugendliche nicht Wissen dürfen, das es Sachen gibt, an die sie nicht dürfen, ist also auch das Zeigen eine AVS ohne vorhergehende Alters-Kontrolle nicht erlaubt?` :gruebel: Weitere folgerung: ein AVS als solches währe schon Jugendgefährdent!? )

Alles in allen ein Minenfeld erster Ordnung, da weiter zu Diskutieren ist irgendwie sinnfrei, da sind die Ansichten zu weit auseinander  

Die einzige "Lösung", die allen Bedenken gerecht würde, währe wohl ein Deutschland-Dot-NET, mit einem Antrags-System zur einzelfreigabe ausländischer/"Erwachsenen" Seiten nach eingehender Prüfung oder so (unsern dafür Zuständigen fällt da bestimmt was ein, da bin ich zuversichtlich).

gruß Ralf

Edit: Inhaltlich ergänzt


----------



## Counselor (26 Juli 2004)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll ja sogar Gerichtsentscheidungen PRO "Perso-Routine" geben !


Mir ist nur eine bekannt. Und die wurde aufgehoben. 


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben dagegen vorzugehen, oder?


Und was D's Werberoboter angeht: D sagt in den AGBs, was der User zu erwarten hat und D zwingt niemanden, den Roboter zu installieren.


----------



## dotshead (26 Juli 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige "Lösung", die allen Bedenken gerecht würde, währe wohl ein Deutschland-Dot-NET, mit einem Antrags-System zur einzelfreigabe ausländischer/"Erwachsenen" Seiten nach eingehender Prüfung oder so (unsern dafür Zuständigen fällt da bestimmt was ein, da bin ich zuversichtlich).
> 
> gruß Ralf
> 
> Edit: Inhaltlich ergänzt



Hallo Ralf,

Du hast eigentlich alles gut zusammengefasst. Leider ist RingDingDong (KJM) unfähig zu begreifen, dass es ein Doitsch.net nicht geben wird. Und mit Verlaub, dass ist gut so.


----------



## drboe (26 Juli 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Jugendschutz auf Anbieterseite ist sowieso sinnlos.
> Egal ob Face2Face mit Fingerprint oder "Ja/Nein" ... das Ergebnis ist das gleiche.
> 
> Daher ist eine Diskussion sinnlos-


Ich kann zwar den teils ziemlich moralin-sauren Ansätzen der Jugendschützer und dem begrenzten Horizont selbst ernannter Internetwächter auch nicht viel abgewinnen, aber dass Jugendschutz auf Anbieterseite völlig sinnlos ist, ist denn doch arg gelogen. Über die Möglichkeiten bzw. Unmöglichkeiten verschiedener technisch-organisatorischer Ansätze kann man sicher trefflich streiten.

Ein Aspekt, den ich insgesamt aber für bedenklich halte ist, dass mit der Problematisierung solcher und ähnlicher Themen (z. B. Pädophilie, Nazis) die Öffentlichkeit wohl "weichgekocht" werden soll, umfangreiche Zensurmaßnahmen der Netze insgesamt zu akzeptieren. Netter und sicher nicht unerwünschter Nebeneffekt: die Politik hätte wieder deutlich größere Macht durch einen Vorsprung an Information. Ein Schelm, wer Schlechtes dabei denkt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (26 Juli 2004)

Die folgenden Postings abgetrennt und ins OT verschoben 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6695


----------



## dotshead (26 Juli 2004)

Diskussionen um AVS werden hier abgetrennt. V3 sieht übrigens gut aus.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Diskussionen um AVS werden hier abgetrennt.



wo? 

j.


----------



## Heiko (27 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Diskussionen um AVS werden hier abgetrennt.


Diskussionen um des Kaisers Bart werden abgetrennt.
Über echte Inhalte kannst Du hier ewig diskutieren.


----------



## drboe (27 Juli 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß wovon ich rede.


Das Du davon ausgehst, glaube ich Dir sofort.



> Und ohne die Eltern ist ein Jugendschutz im Internet unmöglich zu realisieren.


Das folgt ziemlich trivial schon aus der Tatsache, dass es ohne Eltern die Zielgruppe der Bemühungen (Jugend) gar nicht gäbe. 8) Gibt's außer den Behauptungen wie zuvor noch Fakten, die eine Bewertung zulassen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (5 August 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte eine Altersverifikation über eine Perso-Nummer für schlicht lächerlich..


in diesem Zusammenhang : http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49724


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Jugendmedienschutz: Alterskontrolle per PostIdent reicht nicht*
> 
> Nach einer Entscheidung des Oberlandesgericht München (Az 29 U 2745/04) genügt es nicht, wenn ein Versandhändler beim Vertrieb pornografischer Medien über das PostIdent-Verfahren sicherzustellen versucht, dass der Empfänger der Bestellung volljährig ist. Vielmehr müssten die Medien per eigenhändig übergebenes Einschreiben versandt werden. Dieselben Grundsätze können auch für den Versand anderer jugendgefährdender Inhalte eine Rolle spielen, worunter beispielsweise indizierte Computerspiele fallen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

*Bericht über Browserhijacking*

Interessanter Bericht dazu:

http://www.gmx.net/de/themen/computer/internet/themadestages/2004/413046,page=0.html


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> > ... Webmaster erhalten mit diesem Tool - das Europaweit zum Patent angemeldet wurde...



Wie jetzt? Ich kann Software in Europa zum Patent anmelden, obwohl Software (sowie Algorithmen, Vorgehensweisen, ...) (zum Glück) hier noch nicht Patentiert werden darf?
Oder wie oder was?


----------



## Stalker2002 (7 August 2005)

TheERazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? Ich kann Software in Europa zum Patent anmelden, obwohl Software (sowie Algorithmen, Vorgehensweisen, ...) (zum Glück) hier noch nicht Patentiert werden darf?
> Oder wie oder was?



Zum Patent *anmelden* kann man viel. Im Extremfall sogar schweissgetränkte Sportsocken.
Ob auf die Anmeldung hin, dann ein Patent *erteilt* wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt

MfG
L.


----------

